# Für alle die heute nicht Fischen sind - Heute ORF 2



## richard (27. Mai 2006)

Heute, Samstag, 27.05.2006: ORF 2, 17:05

ERLEBNIS ÖSTERREICH
IM ZEICHEN DER FISCHE - NATURERLEBNIS AM WASSER

Den Fischen und auch den österreichweit 400.000 Fischern auf der Spur ist diese Produktion aus dem ORF Landesstudio Niederösterreich (Gestaltung: Barbara Baldauf, Kamera: Helmut Muttenthaler) am Beispiel Niederösterreich, wo mehr als 45.000 Petri-Jünger ihrer Leidenschaft nachgehen. In einem "Erlebnis Österreich" werden Einblicke in die Faszination des Fischens gezeigt, die schönsten Angel-Reviere des Landes vorgestellt und die unberührte, stille Natur entlang der Flüsse, Teiche und Seen präsentiert. Der Bogen spannt sich dabei von den Tälern im Süden Niederösterreichs mit ihren kristallklaren Gebirgsflüssen, über den Erlauf- und den Lunzer See bis zum Naturpark Ötscher-Tormäuer, zur Donau und zu den zahlreichen Teichen im Waldviertel.
St.K LOKAL von 17.05 - 17.40 Uhr

Zitat: http://tv.orf.at/program/orf2/20060527/373315801/

Rob, hast Du da die Dreharbeiten gemacht?

Schönes Wochenende
Ritschie


----------



## Richi5767 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Für alle die heute nicht Fischen sind - Heute ORF 2*

Super - wird sicher interessant - thx ^^


----------



## Isfandiar (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Für alle die heute nicht Fischen sind - Heute ORF 2*

besten dank für den Tipp...werde es mir sicher ansehen. :m


----------



## christian1234 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Für alle die heute nicht Fischen sind - Heute ORF 2*

hab mir das gerade angeschaut. leider keine kapitalen fänge dabei und eher naturbezogen. und natürlich werbung für diverse fischzüchter *g*


----------



## richard (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Für alle die heute nicht Fischen sind - Heute ORF 2*

Stimmt, aber der Huchen war schon beeindruckend#6


----------



## Florian12 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Für alle die heute nicht Fischen sind - Heute ORF 2*

Hi!
Habs mir auch angeschaut, fand es aber ein bisschen langweilig|gaehn:. Meiner Meinung nach wurde zu wenig übers angeln selbst erzählt . Trotzdem war es interessant.
lG Florian12


----------



## Isfandiar (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Für alle die heute nicht Fischen sind - Heute ORF 2*

jo, ich denk es war ne gute werbung für uns angler  
schöne naturlandschaften, bisserl jugendarbeit und die erhaltung von seltenen Arten.....na war schon ok .... und personen die sich die ganze zeit fragen, was am angeln so super sein soll, hätten da ne gute antwort gekriegt  #6


----------



## Richi5767 (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Für alle die heute nicht Fischen sind - Heute ORF 2*

Ich glaube, man kann Leuten die nicht fischen, nur sehr schwer erklären, was genau das faszinierende dabei ist - dass muss man einfach miterleben ^^
Der Huchen hat mir auch am besten gefallen - vor allem, wie er gut duftend und essfertig auf dem Gasthaustisch gelegen ist ^^
Lg,
Richi


----------



## Sharkfighter (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Für alle die heute nicht Fischen sind - Heute ORF 2*

He du 
[der Rest, der hier stand, gehörte einfach nicht hier her... [by Franky]]
OK !!????:g


----------



## Discocvw (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Für alle die heute nicht Fischen sind - Heute ORF 2*

Was geht denn mit dir ab sharkfighter, dir brennt wohl der Frack. Nach so einem dummen Kommentar sollte mann dich gleich aus dem Board schmeißen.
Gute Besserung


----------



## Franky (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: Für alle die heute nicht Fischen sind - Heute ORF 2*

#d Normalerweise würde ich ja fragen, ob ich auch 'nen Schluck von dem Zeugs bekomme... Aber das geht ja wohl gar nicht hier|gr: 
4 Wochen neben Olli und Waldi auf der Bank vorerst. Danach Bewährung... #d


----------

